# Pig tails



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw pig tails at a local grocery store last night and wondered if you can feed them? I am starting Lola on pork this weekend and am looking for some feeding options.

I also lucked out and found a whole chicken marked down to .79/lb!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Good find on the chicken. I've gotten pork tails when the price was right. Defo not a lot of meat but some bone and fat that I add to other meat. I get them for variety sometimes. I've seen them whole or halved lengthwise. You could just use them as a treat, too - like chicken feet.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I've fed pork tails before as part of a bone-in meal for variety . The dogs love them and they're kind of a special treat.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw these at the store the other day. They looked really strange so I passed. I am going to that store right now so I might get a pack. haha


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so now I wish I had bought them! They looked like they have some meat in the middle. I will have to get them next time I am in that store.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Wilmas favourite RMB, she has them every other day,either chicken or lamb in between.


----------

